# Temple RDA



## Shane (25/2/16)

Any vendors have stock of the Temple RDA or any other 30-33mm RDA?


----------



## zadiac (25/2/16)

Shane said:


> Any vendors have stock of the Temple RDA or any other 30-33mm RDA?



Watch out for that one. Unless you want permanent massive airflow, don't get it. I recently got one. I like airy draws and the temple has too much airflow on it's lowest setting. It can't close off completely as well. You've been warned. 

Rather go for the Castor 30mm. Airflow fully adjustable with amazing flavor. Not a dual post atty, but it's awesome.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shane (25/2/16)

Thanks, will bear that in mind.


----------



## Morix (16/11/21)

zadiac said:


> Watch out for that one. Unless you want permanent massive airflow, don't get it. I recently got one. I like airy draws and the temple has too much airflow on it's lowest setting. It can't close off completely as well. You've been warned.
> 
> Rather go for the Castor 30mm. Airflow fully adjustable with amazing flavor. Not a dual post atty, but it's awesome.


where can u get the temple


----------



## zadiac (17/11/21)

Morix said:


> where can u get the temple



No idea. Don't even know what I did with mine. Prob stolen when all my "wanted to pif" stuff was stolen.


----------

